# W: Chaos Fort Terrain Pieces



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for any of the chaos dead hold terrain pieces. I'm after an over Lord bastion in particular, but am interested in any of the other bits too.
I'm not fussy about if it's painted or not, just so long as it's not been glued horribly (want t make sure the pieces match up well).
If you have any that you've fallen out of love with PM me


----------

